# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Barragem do Torres 15-VIII-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El miércoles pasado, después de visitar los embalses portugueses de la cuenca del Guadiana de los que ya he subido reportajes (Lucefécit, Vigia y Monte Novo), y camino de la costa portuguesa de Cascais y Estoril, realicé una última parada en el Barragem dos Torres, sobre la ribeira de Azambuja, afluente por la derecha del Guadiana, en el que desemboca poco antes de Alqueva.

Este embalse no aparece en la página de barragens de Portugal, por lo que no he podido hacerme con la ficha técnica del mismo. Se accede al mismo por la carretera que va de Évora a su aeródromo, tras hacer unos hilómetros por caminos. Está muy cerca de Évora, y a poco más de 100 kilómetros de Badajoz. La primera foto es del único carrtel, que me hace pensar que es un embalse privado:



A continuación os subo las fotos que hice, llegando a la presa por la margen derecha:



















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con éstas, acabo el reportaje que hice bajo la lluvia:







Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los terrines, eso parece estamos ante un embalse privado y el uso se limitará a la finca ganadera...
Gracias por esas fotos bajo la lluvia.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines :Smile: 

Eres nuestro forero más internacional, gracias a ti estamos conociendo gran cantidad de embalses portugueses,.

Qué suerte poder hacer un reportaje bajo la lluvia :Big Grin:

----------

